# 2011 Midwest haunters Convention



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Have the 2011 dates for the MWHC been announced? I did a check of the website (Granted it was quick) but did not see them listed.


----------



## Barry (May 1, 2007)

Slanks,

Yes, the dates for MHC are June 3-5, 2011 and June 8-10, 2012. 

I finished up with MHC and then went right into a kitchen remodel so I have not had time to do any updates to the site yet.


----------

